# new to doves



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, i was just wonderin if i could get some advice on dove hunting. Me and my cousin went out today on a friends land to try for some but we didnt really know what we were doing. We saw some doves but they were pretty far away and high. Are you supposed to push a field or just sit and wait? Also, is there anywhere near columbus that is really good for dove? like i said, we werent sure what we were doing so any advice would be of GREAT help. Thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## OState08 (Aug 2, 2011)

Go to a public dove field. ODNR will have cut sunflowers and corn, sit in the crop that is still standing and wait. You can find field locations on ODNR website.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i like to hunt wheatstubble fields.these are great areas for doves to land in and feed.early mornings you can catch them flying in to feed,then as the day warms you can walk it and have alot of fun jump shooting them.just watch were they fall.they can be hard to find if the weeds are a little high.
i also use a mojo decoy to help pull them in to the area that i set up in for the morning shoot.
deercreek state park usually has an area set up for dove hunting but,can be crowded on weekends and in the evenings.checkout deleware state park and big island.just be careful and respectful of the waterfowl hunters there this time of year.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i second the private land this year i got a farm and ive shot atleast 10 everytime out and the mojo decoy works great just get the clip on decoys at walmart and put them around the mojo and there fly right in.


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Like was already posted you can walk the field and jump them. If you want to sit and wait you'll want to try and get into a fence or tree row between the field they're feeding in and the water source. A mojo would help get them closer but even the 4 or 6 cheap Walmart decoys set in the field 10 or 20 yards out will help draw them closer. If sitting, stay as covered as you can get and keep still until they get into range to shoot. Move to soon and you'll get to see them fly away...good luck, have fun and enjoy eating them!


----------

